# Planning a 3-Way Divided Community Tank/Questions



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi again, guys. I just got a new 10 gallon and I want to divide it twice to keep 3 male bettas in it. However, I also want it to be planted and have a community of cleaners.

I was thinking of it this way, in each compartment, there will be 1 male betta, 1 Nerite snail, 1 apple snail, and 5 Amano shrimp. Each compartment will have about 3.3 gallons of roaming room. Do you guys think it will be enough for each betta not to be too aggressive towards his shrimp?

If need be, I can put one of these cool little shrimp hiding rocks in each compartment so the shrimp can get away.










Also, I already checked AqAdvisor.com and it calculated with my double filter setup that I'll be stocked at exactly 100% for this 10 gallon tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aq advisor is not always accurate. 

That tank would be WAY overstocked. I would say to ditch the idea of snails altogether... An apple snail can grow to the size of a baseball and should never be kept in a ten gallon tank- they have massive bioloads. I would say to have one betta and two Amani shrimp in one "compartment" MAX.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you think I could still have the Nerites and be okay?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with MattsBetta. I think for a permanent setup this is overcrowded. I understand if you had to downsize for a fish sitter in their home but this sounds more appropriate (kinda) for a 20 gallon+


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

So, for each betta, I should have 2 Amano shrimp and 1 Nerite?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would say that two Amanos in each section is the absolute maximum you should go... Snails have surprisingly large bioloads.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The Amanos would be too large for the shrimp houses; they are more for dwarf shrimp. I would suggest the caves. Brantley might be able to make the houses with not as many but bigger holes for the Amanos.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, thanks guys for saving me a lot of trouble dealing with the bio-load!

I'm off to get the supplies and 6 Amanos.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm well on my way, guys! The silicone is drying and the plants will be ordered soon!

I have another question though.

If I decide to go with Red Cherry Shrimp, how many can I keep in each compartment?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

RCS have relatively low bioloads... With proper filtration you could probably have up to four in each compartment. Tank looks great btw!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks very much! You've been very helpful!


----------

